# Villa Wallfahrt - June 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello All, 

It time for another report, this time, its Villa Wallfahrt!! 
I got a call on a Weds evening asking if i was free the weekend coming, i wasn't as i had work on the Sunday, but as soon as MrDan said why he asked, i was adamant to get the Sunday off work!
Visited with MrDan, Priority7 and JC101. 
We were driving from derp to derp in Belgium when Priority7 suddenly said," i know where we are, thats Villa Wallfahrt right there"! This place wasnt even on our to do list, but oh my am i glad we stopped! 

Since my day trip to France for Prison 15H, i am already addicted to European derps. This was a great weekend with great company! And i have another Euro weekender lined up soon too 

Anywho, here are some of the photos i took inside Villa Wallfahrt.


IMG_3838 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3841 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3845 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3847 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3850 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3856 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3857 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3861 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3885 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3891 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3898 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3900 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3920 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3913 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

I hope you enjoyed  If your ever over in Belgium, id certainly reccommend you check this place out, really enjoyed this explore!

MrDan wilol be adding his photos to this report 

Thanks for looking

Dirtyjigsaw


----------



## MrDan (Jun 16, 2014)

Villa Wallfahrt
Visited as part of our "We'll get you Butler" Euro trip with DirtyJigsaw & JC101 while Priority 7 took a snooze in the car outside!

Driving between locations, Priority 7 quickly realised that we had just driven past Villa Wallfahrt, a large house that he and JC101 had explored on a previous trip. Eager to have a quick nap, 
he was kind enough to stop and let the 3 of us get out and have a look as he thought I'd like it... he was absolutely right.
It's not a location that I'd seen before... I'm not generally clued up on Euro residential sites, but after returning and having a look at photos from other explorers, it is clear that this is one of 
the worst cases for staging that I've ever seen. One reason why I'm not keen on Residential sites in Belgium.

1 - The front room, that carpet is hiding a massive hole in the floor, though admittedly, not very well.






2 - Logs in the fireplace, jacket hanging up after a hard days work.





3 - Sit down, kick your slippers off and relax





4 - Ground floor bedroom, make sure you fold your trousers and say your prayers before bed.





5 - Another living room on the ground floor, not sure on the colours!





6 - Staircase up from the ground floor, wedding portrait hanging on the wall.





7 - What sort of a house has it's own chapel but doesn't have a bathroom?





8 - Someone was having a good laugh, the clock was ticking and showing the correct time





9 - Nautical themed wallpaper in this narrow room looking out to the front of the house





10 - We managed to tune in to a bit of Jezza before heading to our next location





11 - Nice light beam coming in through the attic





Disclaimer: The part about watching Jeremy Kyle may or may not be true ​


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 16, 2014)

crackin report! me and ps slept here last year! best nites sleep ever!..it also looks alot tidier now


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 16, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> crackin report! me and ps slept here last year! best nites sleep ever!..it also looks alot tidier now



Thanks Ninja Kitten. You are not the first person to say it looks tidier, JC101 said that when he was there last year it wasnt that tidy!


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 16, 2014)

Great report  I'm going to have o drag my passport out very soon


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 16, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Great report  I'm going to have o drag my passport out very soon



Do it  So much to see out there. Villa Wallfahrt would be right for you and Mockingbird  Lovely residential explore this one


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 16, 2014)

What a stunning report, l love every aspect of this. The pics, the chapel glass, unspoilt, bikes, cars..... what else do you need on a mooch
Thanks for sharing
Great pics BTW


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 16, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Great report  I'm going to have o drag my passport out very soon



Mines already out


----------



## MrDan (Jun 16, 2014)

I have just added my last photo and updated the descriptions, hope you all enjoy! Thanks for the comments so far


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 16, 2014)

You both have some amazing photos,the sideboard with the telly on top is a real design classic. I had a great time looking at all the other treasures thanks.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 16, 2014)

awesome stuff you pair


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 16, 2014)

Amazing stuff from both of you. Many thanks.


----------



## Big C (Jun 16, 2014)

Love it, many thanks...
That chapel is mad!


----------

